# The H2H Predictions League Season 2 - The new H2H champion is...



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Post in this thread if you want to participate in the second season of the H2H Boxing Predictions League (first fixtures probably in a couple of weeks)
When posting, let me know how you want the season to be organised. e.g. one big division for all players OR two "conferences" with the top 2 of each in playoffs to decide the championship

This new season I'm changing the scoring method to scrap the boxing record type system, and switch to points system

*The Rules*

Each week, players will be matched up and will need to predict the outcome of 5 fights. 
Firstly, for each fight you will need to predict the winner, or if you think the fight ends in a draw.
Secondly, you will need to predict the method of a win. All points outcomes will be treated the same (i.e. UD, SD, MD, TD) and all stoppage outcomes will be treated the same (i.e. KO, TKO, DQ, RTD)
Finally, if you are predicting a stoppage win, you can predict the stoppage round.

If you correctly predict a winner, you score 2 goals. If you also get the correct method, you score an additional goal. If you predict a stoppage round, that is another additional goal (i.e. you would score 4 goals in this case)
If you correctly predict a fight will end in a draw, you score 4 goals.

In each matchup, the player scoring the most goals over the 5 predictions, wins the match and picks up 3 points. 
If the players score the same number of goals, each player picks up 1 point. 
The number of goals scored for and against in each matchup will also be recorded and used as "goal difference" to separate players on the same number of points in the league.

I will post up the fights to be picked on at least 5 days in advance. Any opponent changes will result in the fight being withdrawn

The "No Show" rule - if a player decides to lie low, and does not PM me their picks before the deadline (which will be mentioned whenever I post up the fights to pick on), they will lose 3 points. If any player "No Show"s twice in a season, they will be forcibly ejected from the league, and any goals scored by them in their matchups will be removed. Any future fixture involving the expelled player will basically be a free win for the opponent as long as they get their picks in
-------------------------------------------

With 20 participants, the league will be split into two divisions of 10 each, with the top two of each division qualifying for playoffs to decide the H2H champion at the end of the season.

The Tijuana Division

LP
Bryn
Teeto
Post Box
GazOC
Chacal
JFT96
EnglishWay
Roe 
Lunny

The Osaka Division

Bajingo
Wallet
Pabby
Lilo
dkos
Mandanda
Chatty
Danny
Macca L20
Mr.Gilfoid

Week 1

Tijuana:
LP v GazOC
Bryn v Lunny
Post Box v JFT96 
Chacal v Teeto
EnglishWay v Roe

Osaka:
Pabby v Lilo 
Wallet v dkos 
Macca L20 v Bajingo
Chatty v Mandanda
Danny v Mr.Gilfoid

Week 2

Tijuana:
Lunny v LP
JFT96 v GazOC 
Teeto v Bryn 
Roe v Post Box
EnglishWay v Chacal

Osaka:
dkos v Pabby 
Bajingo v Lilo 
Mandanda v Wallet 
Mr.Gilfoid v Macca L20
Danny v Chatty

Week 3

Tijuana:
LP v JFT96 
Lunny v Teeto
GazOC v Roe
Bryn v EnglishWay
Post Box v Chacal

Osaka:
Pabby v Bajingo 
dkos v Mandanda 
Lilo v Mr.Gilfoid
Wallet v Danny
Macca L20 v Chatty

Week 4

Tijuana:
Teeto v LP 
Roe v JFT96 
EnglishWay v Lunny
Chacal v GazOC 
Post Box v Bryn

Osaka:
Mandanda v Pabby 
Mr.Gilfoid v Bajingo 
Danny v dkos 
Chatty v Lilo 
Macca L20 v Wallet

Week 5

Tijuana
LP v Roe 
Teeto v EnglishWay 
JFT96 v Chacal
Lunny v Post Box 
GazOC v Bryn

Osaka:
Pabby v Mr.Gilfoid 
Mandanda v Danny
Bajingo v Chatty 
dkos v Macca L20
Lilo v Wallet

Week 6

Tijuana:
EnglishWay v LP 
Chacal v Roe 
Post Box v Teeto
Bryn v JFT96 
GazOC v Lunny

Osaka:
Danny v Pabby 
Chatty v Mr.Gilfoid 
Macca L20 v Mandanda
Wallet v Bajingo
Lilo v dkos

Week 7

Tijuana:
LP v Chacal 
EnglishWay v Post Box 
Roe v Bryn
Teeto v GazOC 
JFT96 v Lunny

Osaka:
Pabby v Chatty 
Danny v Macca L20 
Mr.Gilfoid v Wallet 
Mandanda v Lilo 
Bajingo v dkos

Week 8

Tijuana:
Post Box v LP 
Bryn v Chacal
GazOC v EnglishWay 
Lunny v Roe 
JFT96 v Teeto

Osaka:
Macca L20 v Pabby 
Wallet v Chatty 
Lilo v Danny
dkos v Mr.Gilfoid
Bajingo v Mandanda

Week 9

Tijuana:
LP v Bryn 
Post Box v GazOC 
Chacal v Lunny 
EnglishWay v JFT96 
Roe v Teeto

Osaka:
Pabby v Wallet 
Macca L20 v Lilo 
Chatty v dkos 
Danny v Bajingo
Mr.Gilfoid v Mandanda


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Count me in mate.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> When posting, let me know how you want the season to be organised. e.g. one big division for all players OR two "conferences" with the top 2 of each in playoffs to decide the championship


I think it depends on how many players we have. I liked that the last H2H league was done and dusted in a few months rather that going on for ages.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Count me in.

Also @Lunny, he might not be around this week so told me to stick his name down for it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Count me in.

I'd rather the split league thing, personally.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I think 1 division would be better, I really think the arse would fall out of Division 2 at some point in the second season.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll do it again


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm in. Happy with either option :good


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I'll be back to defend my title. 

:broner


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^
Only won because of a late injury brah.

We all know who the real champ is, you're a paper titlist.

:bellew

EDIT: I'm in. Til the death this time.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Also @Lunny, he might not be around this week so told me to stick his name down for it.


he told me to tbg doe

i'm in


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder if @Post Box wants to


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I wonder if @Post Box wants to


Yeah, I'll do it

What isit?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I think it depends on how many players we have. I liked that the last H2H league was done and dusted in a few months rather that going on for ages.


Yeah agree with this. See how many you get involved first then if it's too many to have it as one league, split them into conferences like you said.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Are @Dinamita and @EnglishWay still interested?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Yeah, I'll do it
> 
> What isit?


Read the OP, thought you'd appreciate the mention, mate.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sign me up, I'm bringing my tomato can Nation's Cup record with me. FEEL THE WRATH.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> he told me to tbg doe


Well aren't you important ya little scamp.

You actually asked him if you could do it for him though, he asked me.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Well aren't you important ya little scamp.
> 
> You actually asked him if you could do it for him though, he asked me.
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


I didn't ask him if I could, I asked if he wanted me to. ungh.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm game.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

So far we have 15...

Wallet
Mr.Gilfoid
GazOC
Pabby
Lunny
Bryn
JFT96
dkos
Bajingo
Lilo
Chacal
Roe
Post Box
Danny
Macca L20

Anyone else interested? @Dinamita, @EnglishWay, @LP , @Mandanda, @Teeto, @NO MAS?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Im in


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah why not, I'm in. Can't do any worse then my shocking displays for Ireland.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Are @Dinamita and @EnglishWay still interested?


i'm in bro


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

yeah sound


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

thats 20 which is a good number. two conferences of 10 each and the league will be over in 9 weeks, with an extra couple of weeks for playoffs/final.

i think 2 or 4 more players can enter if anyone else is interested, but no more than that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Jay should enter rather than just claiming to predict everything after it happened.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Sign ups will be over by this time tomorrow. a max of 4 more people can join.

So far we have...

Wallet
Mr.Gilfoid
GazOC
Pabby
Lunny
Bryn
JFT96
dkos
Bajingo
Lilo
Chacal
Roe
Post Box
Danny
Macca L20
Chatty
LP
Mandanda
EnglishWay
Teeto


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I have randomly drawn the participants into two divisions of ten each...

*The Tijuana Division*

LP
Bryn
Teeto
Post Box
GazOC
Chacal
JFT96
EnglishWay
Roe 
Lunny

*The Osaka Division*

Bajingo
Wallet
Pabby
Lilo
dkos
Mandanda
Chatty
Danny
Macca L20
Mr.Gilfoid

I'll generate the fixtures and post the first fights to pick on later


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Season 2 Fixtures:

Week 1

Tijuana:
LP v GazOC
Bryn v Lunny
Post Box v JFT96
Chacal v Teeto
EnglishWay v Roe

Osaka:
Pabby v Lilo
Wallet v dkos
Macca L20 v Bajingo
Chatty v Mandanda
Danny v Mr.Gilfoid

Week 2

Tijuana:
Lunny v LP
JFT96 v GazOC
Teeto v Bryn
Roe v Post Box
EnglishWay v Chacal

Osaka:
dkos v Pabby
Bajingo v Lilo
Mandanda v Wallet
Mr.Gilfoid v Macca L20
Danny v Chatty

Week 3

Tijuana:
LP v JFT96
Lunny v Teeto
GazOC v Roe
Bryn v EnglishWay
Post Box v Chacal

Osaka:
Pabby v Bajingo
dkos v Mandanda
Lilo v Mr.Gilfoid
Wallet v Danny
Macca L20 v Chatty

Week 4

Tijuana:
Teeto v LP
Roe v JFT96
EnglishWay v Lunny
Chacal v GazOC
Post Box v Bryn

Osaka:
Mandanda v Pabby
Mr.Gilfoid v Bajingo
Danny v dkos
Chatty v Lilo
Macca L20 v Wallet

Week 5

Tijuana
LP v Roe
Teeto v EnglishWay
JFT96 v Chacal
Lunny v Post Box
GazOC v Bryn

Osaka:
Pabby v Mr.Gilfoid
Mandanda v Danny
Bajingo v Chatty
dkos v Macca L20
Lilo v Wallet

Week 6

Tijuana:
EnglishWay v LP
Chacal v Roe
Post Box v Teeto
Bryn v JFT96
GazOC v Lunny

Osaka:
Danny v Pabby
Chatty v Mr.Gilfoid
Macca L20 v Mandanda
Wallet v Bajingo
Lilo v dkos

Week 7

Tijuana:
LP v Chacal
EnglishWay v Post Box
Roe v Bryn
Teeto v GazOC
JFT96 v Lunny

Osaka:
Pabby v Chatty
Danny v Macca L20
Mr.Gilfoid v Wallet
Mandanda v Lilo
Bajingo v dkos

Week 8

Tijuana:
Post Box v LP
Bryn v Chacal
GazOC v EnglishWay
Lunny v Roe
JFT96 v Teeto

Osaka:
Macca L20 v Pabby
Wallet v Chatty
Lilo v Danny
dkos v Mr.Gilfoid
Bajingo v Mandanda

Week 9

Tijuana:
LP v Bryn
Post Box v GazOC
Chacal v Lunny
EnglishWay v JFT96
Roe v Teeto

Osaka:
Pabby v Wallet
Macca L20 v Lilo
Chatty v dkos
Danny v Bajingo
Mr.Gilfoid v Mandanda


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice one. Didn't really follow this last time you did it but looks a great idea. :good

Looking forward to winning this Tijuana league :bbb


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

There's gonna be a reign of terror down in tijuana. I really can't see who's going to challenge me.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 1 Fixtures

Tijuana: 
@LP v @GazOC 
@Bryn v @Lunny 
@Post Box v @JFT96 
@Chacal v @Teeto 
@EnglishWay v @Roe

Osaka: 
@Pabby v @Lilo 
@Wallet v @dkos 
@Macca L20 v @Bajingo 
@chatty v @Mandanda 
@Danny v @Mr.Gilfoid

PM your picks on the following fights before McDermott-Skelton on Friday 15th.

15/03: Johm McDermott Vs Matt Skelton (10 rounds)
16/03: Roberto Vasquez Vs John Mark Apolinario (12 rounds)
16/03: Jessie Vargas Vs Wale Omotoso (10 rounds)
16/03: Alisher Rahimov Vs Denis Shafikov (10 rounds)
16/03: John Riel Casimero Vs Luis Alberto Rios (12 rounds)


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Osaka is the real group of death here. 

LP in Tiajuana and Kos in Osaka is fitting.:yep


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:ibutt :lp :ibutt


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Osaka is the real group of death here.
> 
> LP in Tiajuana and Kos in Osaka is fitting.:yep


I chose the names of the divisions after drawing who would be in each


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I eagerly await week 3 @Chacal


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

From best mate to arch nemesis, the rivalry has been set. Your judgement day awaits, old friend


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I eagerly await week 3 @Chacal





Post Box said:


> From best mate to arch nemesis, the rivalry has been set. Your judgement day awaits, old friend


You're turning into a snub magnet.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> From best mate to arch nemesis, the rivalry has been set. Your judgement day awaits, old friend





Chacal said:


> You're turning into a snub magnet.


I don't want a falling out here. This'll be like when U-God said he didn't like RZA, and I don't want that.
@Teeto @Wiirdo (just want people who will understand how good my reference was there, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I don't want a falling out here. This'll be like when U-God said he didn't like Rza, and I don't want that.
> @Teeto @Wiirdo (just want people who will understand how good my reference was there, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez)


He started it.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Who is U-God to be talking up to RZA like that. Who is Arran to be talking up the gawdz


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Who is U-God to be talking up to RZA like that. Who is Arran to be talking up the gawdz


Fuck y'all. I'm the AZA and you're Post bod!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

2 days until picks due.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

1 day to get your picks in @practicallyeveryone


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

get mine in tonight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine are in aren't they, rooq?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Around 6 hrs to get your picks in.



Rooq said:


> Week 1 Fixtures
> 
> Tijuana:
> @LP v @GazOC
> ...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Mine are in aren't they, rooq?


Yes


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@EnglishWay is first on the hit-list. I wouldn't be surprised if he completely ducked out tbh. Can't blame him.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Roe said:


> @EnglishWay is first on the hit-list. I wouldn't be surprised if he completely ducked out tbh. Can't blame him.


my picks were in afew days ago roe mate, im a former KO King on ESB, bad start for you here..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@EnglishWay can't deny destiny.

:audley


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

No u cant.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bajingo @Lilo
[MENTION]LP[/MENTION] @Teeto

....


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

And @GazOC


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Cant mention @LP for some reason

Oh there you go


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

am i to late


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

The Loaded show starts at 9.30 so a couple of hours left


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

just @Lilo, @Teeto and @GazOC left.

Will Lilo really start the new season how he ended the last one?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Whoa I had over 100 notifications built up cos I left them. What do I need to do?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Whoa I had over 100 notifications built up cos I left them. What do I need to do?


just PM me your picks from the following fights...

15/03: Johm McDermott Vs Matt Skelton (10 rounds)
16/03: Roberto Vasquez Vs John Mark Apolinario (12 rounds)
16/03: Jessie Vargas Vs Wale Omotoso (10 rounds)
16/03: Alisher Rahimov Vs Denis Shafikov (10 rounds)
16/03: John Riel Casimero Vs Luis Alberto Rios (12 rounds)


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

15/03: Matt Skelton points
16/03: Roberto Vasquez stoppage
16/03: Jessie Vargas points
16/03: Alisher Rahimov points 
16/03: John Riel Casimero points

I did that randomly


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal to ko teeto? Quite possible with his picking method. Chacal has been very lucky this week. Hes basically fighting a green form of teeto. Wheb teeto is on form chacal will act like he beat prime teetk but we all know this is not true


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto doing a Tony Thompson and turning up out of shape and unmotivated - and he's still gonna get the KO.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

@GazOC is online and has about 4 mins to get his picks in


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit!!
McD KO 8


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Shit!!
> McD KO 8


sorry...fight already about 3 rounds in when you posted this


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

No worries Rooq. :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lilo is facing me again, he knew better I guess.
@Teeto having over 100 ignored notifications is killing me here.:rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Teeto


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Fight picks deadline / no show rule.

Originally the rule was going to be get all picks in before the deadline or its a No Show. 
However I am prepared to relax this rule so players can submit picks individually up to each fight if this makes No Shows less likely.

What would you prefer? The fate of one player depends on your answer.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

er......would that be me? I'm prepared to throw myself at the mercy of the members, I didn't read the new rules and thought picking on a Saturday would be OK for a Sunday morning fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> er......would that be me? I'm prepared to throw myself at the mercy of the members, I didn't read the new rules and thought picking on a Saturday would be OK for a Sunday morning fight.


Yeah I think that's fair enough


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

As it's Gaz, then that's cool.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

ok...so @Lilo can have another few hours to get his picks in before the Shafikov fight


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Fight picks deadline / no show rule.
> 
> Originally the rule was going to be get all picks in before the deadline or its a No Show.
> However I am prepared to relax this rule so players can submit picks individually up to each fight if this makes No Shows less likely.
> ...


Yeah I always thought it would be fairer for you to only be punished for the Friday night's fights if you missed the original deadline. And then be able to pick the Saturday fights before the first fight that night. I know eventually I'm going to forget one week so I'd like a second chance with the next days picks!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I liked how all the picks were shown on the Friday so you knew how everyone had went. You can't do this anymore if we switch to a fight by fight deadline.

Also whatever is easier for Rooq has to be taken into account as he is managing all this. It's a lot less time consuming for him to do the 1st fight deadline for the whole weekend like we did the last time than having to manage picks on a fight by fight basis.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lilo is shaken by my mere aura.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I liked how all the picks were shown on the Friday so you knew how everyone had went. You can't do this anymore if we switch to a fight by fight deadline.
> 
> Also whatever is easier for Rooq has to be taken into account as he is managing all this. It's a lot less time consuming for him to do the 1st fight deadline for the whole weekend like we did the last time than having to manage picks on a fight by fight basis.


:deal


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, whatevers easiest for rooq gete my vote. Though I wouldn't feel vheated or anything if someone got theirs in late but before the fighs


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 1 Picks

*Tijuana*

*LP Vs GazOC*
Matt Skelton TKO 4	
Roberto Vasquez PTS Roberto Vasquez points
Jessie Vargas PTS Jessie Vargas points
Denis Shafikov PTS Shavikov points 
John Riel Casimero TKO6 John Riel Casimero KO 10

*Bryn Vs Lunny*
Skelton PTS Skelton ko4 
Vasquez PTS Vasquez ud
Vargas PTS Vargas us 
Shafikov PTS Shafikov ud
Luis Alberto Rios PTS Rios ud

*Post Box Vs JFT96*
Matt Skelton 6th round stoppage Skelton pts 
Roberto Vasquez Decision Vasquez pts
Jessie Vargas Decision Vargas pts
Denis Shafikov Decision Shafikov pts
John Riel Casimero Decision Casimero pts

*Chacal Vs Teeto*
Matt Skelton TKO4 Matt Skelton points
Roberto Vasquez UD Roberto Vasquez stoppage
Jessie Vargas UD Jessie Vargas points
Denis Shafikov UD Alisher Rahimov points 
John Riel Casimero UD John Riel Casimero points

*EnglishWay Vs Roe*
Matt Skelton TKO8 Skelton PTS 
John Mark Apolinario UD Vasquez MD 
Jessie Vargas UD Vargas UD 
Denis Shafikov UD	Shafikov UD 
John Riel Casimero TKO10 Casimero TKO 6

*Osaka*

*Pabby Vs Lilo (Lilo bottled it again)*
John McDermott UD10	
Roberto Vasquez UD12	
Jessie Vargas UD10	
Denis Shafikov UD10	
John Riel Casimero TKO8

*Wallet Vs dkos*
Skelton TKO5 Matt Skelton UD
Vasquez UD Roberto Vasquez UD
Vargas UD Wale Omotoso TKO4
Shafikov UD Denis Shafikov UD
Rios UD John Riel Casimero TKO6

*Macca L20 Vs Bajingo*
Skelton TKO 5 Skelton TKO5
Vasquez UD Vazquez PTS
Omotoso KO 4 Vargas PTS
Rahimov UD Shafikov PTS
Rios UD Casimero PTS

*Chatty Vs Mandanda*
McDermott UD Matt Skelton UD
Apolinario UD Roberto Vasquez TKO11
Vargas UD Wale Omotoso TKO9
Shafikov UD Shafikov UD
Casimero TKO 9 Casimero KO10

*Danny Vs Mr.Gilfoid*
Skelton unanimous decision. McD PTS
Vargas unanimous decision. Apolinario PTS
Casimero unanimous decision.	Vargas PTS
Shafikov unanimous decision Shafikov PTS
Vasquez unanimous decision. John Riel Casimero PTS


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

My reign of terror on Osaka has already begun.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I've already beaten teeto haven't I? This is a solid start to the season.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Me and @Bryn have fought to a draw. This is Bryn's cup final.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Me and @Bryn have fought to a draw. This is Bryn's cup final.


Nope.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rooq said:


> *EnglishWay Vs Roe*
> John Mark Apolinario UD Vasquez MD


WAR Vasquez!

:bbb


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucks sake.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Fucks sake.


An awful start.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> WAR Vasquez!
> 
> :bbb


It's another draw:happy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> It's another draw:happy


Another robbery?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Another robbery?


The fight reports seem to suggest it was a fair result.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> The fight reports seem to suggest it was a fair result.


Fair enough.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Fair enough.


I don't care if i was a robbery or not tbh. Vasquez not getting the nod bagged me the win this week:happy


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 1 Picks

*Tijuana*

*LP 7 - 7 GazOC*
Matt Skelton TKO 4	
Roberto Vasquez PTS Roberto Vasquez points
Jessie Vargas PTS Jessie Vargas points
Denis Shafikov PTS Shavikov points 
John Riel Casimero TKO6 John Riel Casimero KO 10

*Bryn 5 - 5 Lunny*
Skelton PTS Skelton ko4 
Vasquez PTS Vasquez ud
Vargas PTS Vargas us 
Shafikov PTS Shafikov ud
Luis Alberto Rios PTS Rios ud

*Post Box 8 - 8 JFT96*
Matt Skelton 6th round stoppage Skelton pts 
Roberto Vasquez Decision Vasquez pts
Jessie Vargas Decision Vargas pts
Denis Shafikov Decision Shafikov pts
John Riel Casimero Decision Casimero pts

*Chacal 8 - 6 Teeto*
Matt Skelton TKO4 Matt Skelton points
Roberto Vasquez UD Roberto Vasquez stoppage
Jessie Vargas UD Jessie Vargas points
Denis Shafikov UD Alisher Rahimov points 
John Riel Casimero UD John Riel Casimero points

*EnglishWay 7 - 7 Roe*
Matt Skelton TKO8 Skelton PTS 
John Mark Apolinario UD Vasquez MD 
Jessie Vargas UD Vargas UD 
Denis Shafikov UD	Shafikov UD 
John Riel Casimero TKO10 Casimero TKO 6

*Osaka*

*Pabby 10 - 0 Lilo (Lilo bottled it again)*
John McDermott UD10	
Roberto Vasquez UD12	
Jessie Vargas UD10	
Denis Shafikov UD10	
John Riel Casimero TKO8

*Wallet 5 - 4 dkos*
Skelton TKO5 Matt Skelton UD
Vasquez UD Roberto Vasquez UD
Vargas UD Wale Omotoso TKO4
Shafikov UD Denis Shafikov UD
Rios UD John Riel Casimero TKO6

*Macca L20 0 - 8 Bajingo*
Skelton TKO 5 Skelton TKO5
Vasquez UD Vazquez PTS
Omotoso KO 4 Vargas PTS
Rahimov UD Shafikov PTS
Rios UD Casimero PTS

*Chatty 10 - 4 Mandanda*
McDermott UD Matt Skelton UD
Apolinario UD Roberto Vasquez TKO11
Vargas UD Wale Omotoso TKO9
Shafikov UD Shafikov UD
Casimero TKO 9 Casimero KO10

*Danny 8 - 11 Mr.Gilfoid*
Skelton unanimous decision. McD PTS
Vargas unanimous decision. Apolinario PTS
Casimero unanimous decision.	Vargas PTS
Shafikov unanimous decision Shafikov PTS
Vasquez unanimous decision. John Riel Casimero PTS


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lot of draws in the Tijuana division. Gonna be close. @Post Box is getting it next week.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Tijuana Week 1 Standings










Osaka Week 1 Standings


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Not surprisingly Osaka is shaping up to be the top tier already.

Danny would be top of the table in Tijuana/Division B.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm reprimed for this season. I lost my motivation after the robbery in the first week of the last season and just didn't bother trying the rest. Teeto was a highly regarded prospect and beating him put me in my rightful place at the top of the league.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

0 points ha ha ha.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Get used to this, Osaka.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 2

Tijuana:
@Lunny v @LP

@JFT96 v @GazOC

@Teeto v @Bryn

@Roe v @Post Box

@EnglishWay v @Chacal

Osaka:
@dkos v @Pabby

@Bajingo v @Lilo

@Mandanda v @Wallet

@Mr.Gilfoid v @Macca L20

@Danny v @chatty

PM me your picks for the following fights. Just make sure I get each pick before its respective fight starts. (I really struggled to find 5 competitive matches next weekend..)

Friday 22nd March
Eleider Alvarez Vs Nicholson Poulard (12 rounds)
Odlanier Solis Vs Leif Larson (12 rounds)
Adrian Granados Vs Kermit Cintron (10 rounds)

Saturday 23rd March
Arthur Abraham Vs Robert Stieglitz (12 rounds)
Mahonri Montes Vs Jose Lopez (12 rounds)


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Get used to this, Osaka.


If Lilo no shows again next week, you lose those points


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hmmmm, re-dedicate yourself, @Lilo.:twisted

Good luck to @dkos though, the long-awaited rematch of one of last seasons tightest fixtures.:stonk


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

How many extra points do you get if you predict Kermit hopping out the ring?


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Good battle that was @Roe


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Not surprisingly Osaka is shaping up to be the top tier already.
> 
> Danny would be top of the table in Tijuana/Division B.


Average points per person in Tijuana is 6.8. Average in Osaka is 6.0. Suck my balls.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, suck his balls, Gilfoid.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Do it or you're gay


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Tease it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I heard a rumour gilfoid is gay.

Can you confirm this @Bryn @Lunny


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> Good battle that was @Roe


I hope that will have warmed you up for the beat down headed your way this weekend. Don't want to hurt you too bad.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I hope that will have warmed you up for the beat down headed your way this weekend. Don't want to hurt you too bad.


 @Roe this applies to you aswell


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> @Roe this applies to you aswell


I'm looking forwards to our match up in week three. It'll be a good sporting event. Don't expect me to talk smack to you, friend.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm looking forwards to our match up in week three. It'll be a good sporting event. Don't expect me to talk smack to you, friend.


If I keep the form up from last week then you're in big trouble, and I say that with the utmost respect for your own prediction prowess


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I hope that will have warmed you up for the beat down headed your way this weekend. Don't want to hurt you too bad.


Your nothing, your a newbie too boxing.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> If I keep the form up from last week then you're in big trouble, and I say that with the utmost respect for your own prediction prowess


I've got the experience of last season. I learned from all my competitive loses and started this season out with a bang. This will be a fight for the ages.



EnglishWay said:


> Your nothing, your a newbie too boxing.


Perhaps, but I understand basic English skills. There's a reason I'm number one in Tijuana and you're in 6th place :lol:. You know you're fuckin' with the best, right?


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I've got the experience of last season. I learned from all my competitive loses and started this season out with a bang. This will be a fight for the ages.
> 
> Perhaps, but I understand basic English skills. There's a reason I'm number one in Tijuana and you're in 6th place :lol:. You know you're fuckin' with the best, right?


WTF basic English skills got to do with boxing?? nerd.

Fuckin with the best? ha u can fuck that talk off, your only top because of teeto's predictions, look at your predictions and look at mine for starters..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> WTF basic English skills got to do with boxing?? nerd.
> 
> Fuckin with the best? ha u can fuck that talk off, your only top because of teeto's predictions, look at your predictions and look at mine for starters..


Don't be mad cause I'm top table material and you're coming off a draw.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Don't be mad cause I'm top table material and you're coming off a draw.


your ass will be done with come weekend

no ****


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I've got the experience of last season. I learned from all my competitive loses and started this season out with a bang. This will be a fight for the ages.


Nerd


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> your ass will be done with come weekend
> 
> no ****


Hope you're looking forwards to being below teeto.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Average points per person in Tijuana is 6.8. Average in Osaka is 6.0. Suck my balls.


I don't believe in interleague relationships bud. Ask me again if you make it in to the top tier mate


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

2 days until picks are due.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I don't believe in interleague relationships bud. Ask me again if you make it in to the top tier mate


Leagist


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 2 Reminders.

Still need picks from

Tijuana:
@Lunny
@LP
@JFT96 
@Teeto
@Bryn
@Roe 
@Chacal

Osaka:
@dkos 
@Bajingo 
@Wallet
@Mr.Gilfoid 
@Macca L20
@Danny 
@chatty

Friday 22nd March
Eleider Alvarez Vs Nicholson Poulard (12 rounds)
Odlanier Solis Vs Leif Larson (12 rounds)
Adrian Granados Vs Kermit Cintron (10 rounds)

Saturday 23rd March
Arthur Abraham Vs Robert Stieglitz (12 rounds)
Mahonri Montes Vs Jose Lopez (12 rounds)

I'm going to be mad busy for the rest of the day, so I wont be able to send anymore reminders


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Good luck @lp


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just waiting on LP and teeto. I think LP is away today and @Teeto probably has around 300 unacknowledged notifications


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: I'll get at Teeto on FB.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Ok what's the deal lads? Team Ireland in this bitch


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Ok what's the deal lads? Team Ireland in this bitch


You're against Bryn in the H2H league this week, you're needed to pick these(send them to Rooq):

Friday 22nd March
Eleider Alvarez Vs Nicholson Poulard (12 rounds)
Odlanier Solis Vs Leif Larson (12 rounds)
Adrian Granados Vs Kermit Cintron (10 rounds)

Saturday 23rd March
Arthur Abraham Vs Robert Stieglitz (12 rounds)
Mahonri Montes Vs Jose Lopez (12 rounds)


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You're against Bryn in the H2H league this week, you're needed to pick these(send them to Rooq):
> 
> Friday 22nd March
> Eleider Alvarez Vs Nicholson Poulard (12 rounds)
> ...


Sound ******. How does the h2h work then? Lulz at my weak opponent. #walkinthepark


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

It's great to see the "A" lads helping the "B" ones out.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Sound ******. How does the h2h work then? Lulz at my weak opponent. #walkinthepark


Rooq basically puts out fights/fixtures every week, you pick'em, send them to him. If you win you get 3 points, 1 for a draw, standard shit.

While I have you here, have you got access to the Team Ireland part of the forum? I've stopped giving you fights lately because I assumed you just weren't arsed but now I'm beginning to think you just haven't seen it yet.:lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Rooq basically puts out fights/fixtures every week, you pick'em, send them to him. If you win you get 3 points, 1 for a draw, standard shit.
> 
> While I have you here, have you got access to the Team Ireland part of the forum? I've stopped giving you fights lately because I assumed you just weren't arsed but now I'm beginning to think you just haven't seen it yet.:lol:


As if I wouldn't be assed lad. I haven't seen it, I've literally been working late mad often in my new job and just checking the politics thread and that's it. Where's the team Ireland stronghold then?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: teeto


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> As if I wouldn't be assed lad. I haven't seen it, I've literally been working late mad often in my new job and just checking the politics thread and that's it. Where's the team Ireland stronghold then?


I'll shoot you a PM.

:laddafi1


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like the Solis v Larson fight was abysmal...


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

You Brits are immoral

Ireland>


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, Teeto. If I don't knock the spasticated taste out of your mouth I might just have to leave the forum.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Sounds like the Solis v Larson fight was abysmal...


and then some.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Drunken, pointless post. No reason for anyone to have to read it anymore!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Week 2	22nd / 23rd March*

Results: Alvarez won by TKO3, Solis won by UD, Cintron fight ended in a draw

Tijuana

*Lunny Vs LP*
Alvarez ko8 
Solis ko7 
Cintron ud 
Abraham ud 
Lopez ud

*JFT96 Vs	GazOC*
Alvarez pts Eleider Alvarez PTS 
Solis pts Odlanier Solis KO 4 
GranadosKO5 Kermit Cintron KO2 
Stieglitz pts Arthur Abraham PTS
Montes pts Jose Lopez PTS

*Teeto Vs Bryn*
Eleider Alvarez Stoppage Alvarez TKO6 
(Teeto too late with Solis pick) Solis TKO10 
Adrian Granados Points Cintron PTS 
Arthur Abraham Stoppage Abraham PTS 
Mahonri Montes Points Montes PTS

*Roe Vs Post Box*
Alvarez TKO 6 Eleider Alvarez decision 
Solis TKO 7 Odlanier Solis decision 
Cintron UD Kermit Cintron 5th round stoppage 
Abraham UD Arthur Abraham decision 
Lopez UD Jose Lopez decision

*Englishway Vs Chacal*
Eleider Alvarez TKO9 Eleider Alvarez TKO6 
Odlanier Solis UD Odlanier Solis UD 
Kermit Cintron TKO7 Adrian Granados UD 
Arthur Abraham UD	Arthur Abraham UD 
Jose Lopez UD Jose Lopez UD

Osaka

*dkos Vs Pabby*
Eleider Alvarez TKO9 Eleider Alvarez TKO7
(dkos too late to pick) Odlanier Solis UD12
Kermit Cintron UD Adrian Granados UD10
Arthur Abraham UD	Arthur Abraham UD12
Mahonri Montes UD Jose Lopez UD12

*Bajingo Vs Lilo*
Alvarez TKO8 Alvarez UD 
Solis PTS	Solis KO5 
Cintron TKO8 Cintron KO9 
Abraham PTS Abraham UD 
Lopez PTS Jose Lopez UD

*Mandanda Vs Wallet*
Alvarez TKO9 Alvarez UD
Solis KO8	Solis TKO8
Cintron KO5 Cintron TKO7
Abraham SD Abraham UD
Montes UD Lopez UD

*Mr.Gilfoid Vs Macca L20*
Eleider Alvarez KO 6 Alvarez UD 
Odlanier Solis KO 4	Solis KO5 
Kermit Cintron KO 7 Cintron SD 
Arthur PTS Abraham KO7 
Jose Lopez PTS Montes TKO10

*Danny Vs Chatty*
Alvarez TKO7 Alvarez UD
Solis TKO6 Solis TKO8
Cintron UD10 Cintron TKO5 
Abraham UD12 Abraham UD 
Lopez UD10 Lopez UD

@LP can still get picks in before the Saturday fixtures to avoid the -3 pts for a No Show.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Another win in the bag already :happy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

A draw for me and @Post Box then


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm losing but I think I can salvage a draw if Lopez wins.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Any result other than Abraham stoppage and @Teeto is done for.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Very hollow victory for me. I apologise to everyone for these points im about to recieve.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Drunken, pointless post. No reason for anyone to have to read it anymore!


Fucking hell, mate. :-(


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Englishway playing for the draw cause he's scared. If Granados got the decision he fucking deserved last night I'd have won. ******. I'm your boss, motherfucker.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Drunken, pointless post. No reason for anyone to have to read it anymore!


:lol: this post sums up the feeling of being hungover


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Englishway playing for the draw cause he's scared. If Granados got the decision he fucking deserved last night I'd have won. ******. I'm your boss, motherfucker.


You are 12. Englishway could show this post to your mum and get you grounded.

PS. You will always be 12 , at least until youre 40.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You are 12. Englishway could show this post to your mum and get you grounded.
> 
> PS. You will always be 12 , at least until youre 40.


Why y'all talking smack, motherfucker.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Could've already won had Granados gotten the decision.:lol: Balls.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Could've already won had Granados gotten the decision.:lol: Balls.


And I would have.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> And I would have.


Your division doesn't count.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like Lopez v Montes is the fight that'll make the difference in most matches this week.

WAR LOPEZ!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Your division doesn't count.


Paha, this coming from a bum like you who was GIVEN his number one spot because his opponent was a noshow?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Paha, this coming from a bum like you who was GIVEN his number one spot because his opponent was a noshow?


Didn't I beat you last season? Easily? And finish above you? Again, with ease?

:toney1


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Paha, this coming from a bum like you who was GIVEN his number one spot because his opponent was a noshow?


Your opponent was teeto who didnt know wtf was going on and made his picks at random. He picked Gaddafi KO for one of the fights. Paper titlist.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Alright shag


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fucking hell, mate. :-(


:lol:



Lunny said:


> :lol: this post sums up the feeling of being hungover


:lol: I'm fed up of hangovers! I'll be watching Stieglitz-Abraham tonight rather than drinking again. Hopefully it's a decent fight


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Alright shag


Roight there shag?

People at work legitimately say that, thus proving that I didnt make it up.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like that Stieglitz pick got me the W :hat


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Paid flights, picking fights, dimmer lights.

2-0.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Week 2	22nd / 23rd March*

Results: Alvarez won by TKO3, Solis won by UD, Cintron fight ended in a draw, Abraham retired, Lopez won by 8th round TKO

Tijuana

*Lunny 7 - 0 LP* (LP gets -3 pts for No Show)
Alvarez ko8 
Solis ko7 
Cintron ud 
Abraham ud 
Lopez ud

*JFT96 7 - 6 GazOC*
Alvarez pts Eleider Alvarez PTS 
Solis pts Odlanier Solis KO 4 
GranadosKO5 Kermit Cintron KO2 
Stieglitz pts Arthur Abraham PTS
Montes pts Jose Lopez PTS

*Teeto 3 - 5 Bryn*
Eleider Alvarez Stoppage Alvarez TKO6 
(Teeto too late with Solis pick) Solis TKO10 
Adrian Granados Points Cintron PTS 
Arthur Abraham Stoppage Abraham PTS 
Mahonri Montes Points Montes PTS

*Roe 7 - 7 Post Box*
Alvarez TKO 6 Eleider Alvarez decision 
Solis TKO 7 Odlanier Solis decision 
Cintron UD Kermit Cintron 5th round stoppage 
Abraham UD Arthur Abraham decision 
Lopez UD Jose Lopez decision

*Englishway 7 - 7 Chacal*
Eleider Alvarez TKO9 Eleider Alvarez TKO6 
Odlanier Solis UD Odlanier Solis UD 
Kermit Cintron TKO7 Adrian Granados UD 
Arthur Abraham UD	Arthur Abraham UD 
Jose Lopez UD Jose Lopez UD

Osaka

*dkos 3 - 8 Pabby*
Eleider Alvarez TKO9 Eleider Alvarez TKO7
(dkos too late to pick) Odlanier Solis UD12
Kermit Cintron UD Adrian Granados UD10
Arthur Abraham UD	Arthur Abraham UD12
Mahonri Montes UD Jose Lopez UD12

*Bajingo 8 - 6 Lilo*
Alvarez TKO8 Alvarez UD 
Solis PTS	Solis KO5 
Cintron TKO8 Cintron KO9 
Abraham PTS Abraham UD 
Lopez PTS Jose Lopez UD

*Mandanda 5 - 6 Wallet*
Alvarez TKO9 Alvarez UD
Solis KO8	Solis TKO8
Cintron KO5 Cintron TKO7
Abraham SD Abraham UD
Montes UD Lopez UD

*Mr.Gilfoid 7 - 4 Macca L20*
Eleider Alvarez KO 6 Alvarez UD 
Odlanier Solis KO 4	Solis KO5 
Kermit Cintron KO 7 Cintron SD 
Arthur PTS Abraham KO7 
Jose Lopez PTS Montes TKO10

*Danny 7 - 6 Chatty*
Alvarez TKO7 Alvarez UD
Solis TKO6 Solis TKO8
Cintron UD10 Cintron TKO5 
Abraham UD12 Abraham UD 
Lopez UD10 Lopez UD


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Tijuana Week 2 Standings










Osaka Week 2 Standings


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:smoke


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Bryn only beat me cos I guessed and didn't do research. Doesn't count lulz


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Get used to that name at the top.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Me and pabby have the lowest goals against. People are terrified of our Tysonesque physiques.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

oops. sorry @Rooq forgot to pick before i went away this weekend


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> oops. sorry @Rooq forgot to pick before i went away this weekend


Coewering in fear at the prospect of facing me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Me and pabby have the lowest goals against. People are terrified of our Tysonesque physiques.


Should've known what to expect once they separated Fresh & Clean.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Coewering in fear at the prospect of facing me.


atsch



Pabby said:


> Should've known what to expect once they separated Fresh & Clean.


atsch atsch


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Feel Like Drake right now, Starting at the bottom..


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 3

Tijuana: 
@LP v @JFT96
@Lunny v @Teeto
@GazOC v @Roe
@Bryn v @EnglishWay
@Post Box v @Chacal

Osaka: 
@Pabby v @Bajingo
@dkos v @Mandanda
@Lilo v @Mr.Gilfoid
@Wallet v @Danny
@Macca L20 v @chatty

Pick on the following fights before they start on Saturday 30th March:

Derry Matthews Vs Anthony Crolla (12 rounds)
Adriano Nicchi Vs Sergey Rabchenko (12 rounds)
Edwin Rodriguez Vs Ezequiel Maderna (10 rounds)
Raul Garcia Vs Pedro Guevara (12 rounds)
Brandon Rios Vs Mike Alvarado (12 rounds)


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lulz at how teeto is about to be destroyed.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lulz indeed, Lunny. Lulz indeed.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Top of the table clash. This is what the people tune in for.

This to all mah hatin' heauxs who see meh gettin' GUAP RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Top of the table clash. This is what the people tune in for.
> 
> This to all mah hatin' heauxs who see meh gettin' GUAP RIGHT NOW.


And even a light flyweight title fight on the board too. This is highly suspicious.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Three days to get your picks in


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Two days until picks due


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

1 day to go. Waiting on picks from...

Tijuana: 
@LP 
@JFT96
@Teeto
@GazOC
@Roe
@Bryn
@Chacal

Osaka: 
@Bajingo
@Lilo
@Mr.Gilfoid
@Wallet
@Danny
@chatty

Pick on the following fights before they start on Saturday 30th March:

Derry Matthews Vs Anthony Crolla (12 rounds)
Adriano Nicchi Vs Sergey Rabchenko (12 rounds)
Edwin Rodriguez Vs Ezequiel Maderna (10 rounds)
Raul Garcia Vs Pedro Guevara (12 rounds)
Brandon Rios Vs Mike Alvarado (12 rounds)


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Dont duck me @Teeto


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

pixin


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just waiting for @Teeto, @Bajingo and @Danny.

Maybe @Pabby can poke @Teeto on FB ( no ****....probably)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Picks in.


:war


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just @Teeto left now


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ffs not another duck. I am tysonesque in my intimidating physique.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

He's at the fight live :lol:

Lunny gets another gift :-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> He's at the fight live :lol:
> 
> Lunny gets another gift :-(


Even heavyweights like @LP and @Teeto are terrified to face me.

I can only beat whats in front of me. If peeps be ducking then theres nothing I can do.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Still got mah 0. Anyone can get it. If they turn up.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Week 3 Results*

Crolla/Matthews ended in a draw, Rabchenko won by TKO2, Rodriguez won by UD, Guevara took a SD, Alvarado won by UD

Osaka:

*Bajingo 7 - 7 Pabby *
Crolla TKO8	Anthony Crolla TKO11
Rabchenko PTS	Sergey Rabchenko UD12 
Rodriguez PTS	Edwin Rodriguez UD10
Garcia PTS	Raul Garcia UD12
Rios TKO9 Brandon Rios UD12

*Mr.Gilfoid 8 - 12 Lilo *
Derry Matthews KO 8	Crolla - UD
Sergey Rabchenko KO 5	Rabchenko - KO4
Edwin Rodriguez PTS	Rodriguez - UD
Raul Garcia PTS	Guervara - UD 
Brandon Rios KO 7 Rios - KO10

*Mandanda 12 - 12 Dkos *
Crolla TKO10	Anthony Crolla TKO8
Rabchenko TKO9	Sergey Rabchenko TKO6
Rodriguez UD	Edwin Rodriguez UD
Garcia UD Pedro Guevara SD
Alvarado UD. Brandon Rios TKO5

*Chatty 8 - 7 Macca L20 *
Crolla TKO8 Crolla TKO9 
Rabchenko TKO10 Rabchenko PTS 
Rodriguez UD Rodriguez PTS 
Garcia SD Garcia PTS 
Rios TKO5 Rios TKO6

*Danny 8	- 8 Wallet *
Crolla UD	Anthony Crolla TKO9
Rabchenko TKO8 Sergey Rabchenko TKO9
Rodriguez UD	Edwin Rodriguez UD
Garcia TKO9	Raul Garcia UD
Rios UD Brandon Rios TKO7

Tijuana:

*LP 7 - 12 JFT96 *
Derry Matthews TKO8	Crolla TKO8
Sergey Rabchenko UD	Rabchenko TKO 3
Edwin Rodriguez UD	Rodriguez PTS
Raul Garcia UD	Guevara PTS
Brandon Rios TKO7 Rios TKO9

*Lunny 8 - 0 Teeto *
Crolla ud 
Rabchenko tko7 
Rodriguez UD 
Garcia UD 
Rios t/ko5

*GazOC 12 - 8 Roe *
Derry Matthews KO6 Crolla UD 
Rabchencko KO 8 Rabchenko TKO 6 
Edwin Rodriguez PTS Rodriguez UD 
Guevra PTS Garcia UD 
Brandon Rios KO5 Rios TKO 9

*Bryn 12 - 7 Englishway *
Crolla TKO4 Derry Matthews TKO10
Rabchenko TKO 2 Sergey Rabchenko TKO6
Rodriguez PTS Edwin Rodriguez TK08
Pedro Guevara PTS Raul Garcia TKO10
Rios TKO2 Brandon Rios TKO9

*Post Box 7 - 11 Chacal *
Anthony Crolla 9th round stoppage Anthony Crolla TKO7 
Sergey Rabchenko Decision	Sergey Rabchenko UD 
Edwin Rodriguez Decision Edwin Rodriguez UD 
Raul Garcia Decision Pedro Guevara UD 
Brandon Rios 11th round stoppage Brandon Rios TKO5


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Guervara is a hero. Good fight, @Post Box. But I am the better man.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

shiiit


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

12 points. :smoke


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I even got the split decision in the Guevara fight :yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mike Alvarado is a G :deal.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Osaka:









Tijuana:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Week 4*

Tijuana:
@Teeto v @LP
@Roe v @JFT96
@EnglishWay v @Lunny
@Chacal v @GazOC
@Post Box v @Bryn

Osaka:
@Mandanda v @Pabby
@Mr.Gilfoid v @Bajingo
@Danny v @dkos
@chatty v @Lilo
@Macca L20 v @Wallet

Pick on the following fixtures for Saturday 6th April..

Leonard Bundu Vs Rafal Jackiewicz (12 rounds)
Roman Martinez Vs Diego Magdaleno (12 rounds)
Brian Viloria Vs Juan Francisco Estrada (12 rounds)
Jorge Sebastian Heiland Vs Douglas Damiao Ataide (10 rounds)
Milan Melindo Vs Tommy Seran (10 rounds) <<<<<<<<<<Note this is being held in China so get your predictions in on Friday night/very early Sat morning


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny doesn't deserve that shit.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I thought I was supposed to be against Baj?

I beat Kos last week or something.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I thought I was supposed to be against Baj?
> 
> I beat Kos last week or something.


Yeah this is true. I beat Lilo last week.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I thought I was supposed to be against Baj?
> 
> I beat Kos last week or something.





Bajingo said:


> Yeah this is true. I beat Lilo last week.


oops...ignore everything..will be updated shortly


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Yeah this is true. I beat Lilo last week.


And Lilo beat Gilfoid this week. So we should still be joint top, right?

Scenes.

EDIT: Never mind.......


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> And Lilo beat Gilfoid this week. So we should still be joint top, right?
> 
> Scenes.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind.......


All sorted now I think...i just fucked up Osaka.

Poor dkos has now lost his W after being beaten 12-11 by Mand


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Sorry Kos. Had to be done.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Shouldn't me and Mand have 12 each?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Poor dkos has now lost his W after being beaten 12-11 by Mand


:lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Shouldn't me and Mand have 12 each?


Im really not having a good day.

Yes you should...I'll sort it out in a bit


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Lunny doesn't deserve that shit.


Not luns problem. I was good enough to send reminders both times and stiill got ducked. Who else sends their opponents reminders? Im the people's champ.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Not luns problem. I was good enough to send reminders both times and stiill got ducked. Who else sends their opponents reminders? Im the people's champ.


No sir. There's no way you can call yourself the best in the division.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> No sir. There's no way you can call yourself the best in the division.


We'll see how big yo mouth is when I brutally ko you. AGAIN.

If you turn up.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

It's not debatable that mehshelf and Luns are the trendsetters in this whole thing, really. Check out the goal difference, we bring entertainment while racking up those points.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Osaka:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Osaka table re-updated.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> *Week 4*
> 
> Tijuana:
> @Teeto v @LP
> ...


and just to bump the fixtures and stress that one of the fights needs to be picked early...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny tops his division despite only having better picks than two guys who no-showed.:-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Lunny tops his division despite only having better picks than two guys who no-showed.:-(


My defence is impregnable.

Gonna kotf out of @EnglishWay to silence my doubters. I'll fight anyone. I'm a true warrior. Shame my opponents were too busy changing their soiled underwear to compete but thats how it goes when you're this intimidating. People duck in the h2h league.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

@Rooq

Just a question:

Did you make up the "No Show" minus 3 points AFTER I no showed? :think


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> @Rooq
> 
> Just a question:
> 
> Did you make up the "No Show" minus 3 points AFTER I no showed? :think


After you No Showed last season, yes. The rule was in place at the start of this season.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

2.5 days to get your picks in


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Lunny said:


> My defence is impregnable.
> 
> Gonna kotf out of @EnglishWay to silence my doubters. I'll fight anyone. I'm a true warrior. Shame my opponents were too busy changing their soiled underwear to compete but thats how it goes when you're this intimidating. People duck in the h2h league.


let's go..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Englishway is a warrior and he's come to fight. 2 warriors in the ring battling it out. This is h2hs Froch-Kessler.

Shame I'm going to have to ko him but that's life.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Englishway is a warrior and he's come to fight. 2 warriors in the ring battling it out. This is h2hs Froch-Kessler.
> 
> Shame I'm going to have to ko him but that's life.


like you said were both warriors, im here to the end, i wont stop fighting, ive got this..


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

1.5 days to get your picks in


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Picks due tomorrow morning (if you dont want to miss one of the fights)

Waiting on picks from:
Tijuana
@Teeto 
@Roe 
@GazOC

Osaka
@Bajingo
@Danny 
@dkos
@chatty

Pick on the following fixtures for Saturday 6th April..

Leonard Bundu Vs Rafal Jackiewicz (12 rounds)
Roman Martinez Vs Diego Magdaleno (12 rounds)
Brian Viloria Vs Juan Francisco Estrada (12 rounds)
Jorge Sebastian Heiland Vs Douglas Damiao Ataide (10 rounds)
Milan Melindo Vs Tommy Seran (10 rounds) <<<<<<<<<<Note this is being held in China so get your predictions in on Friday night/very early Sat morning


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

fucking hell guys get with it.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just saw that I have the highest 'Total for' in the competition. Which directly translates to me being the H2H King. Enjoy your paper title whilst you still have it Lunny


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Just saw that I have the highest 'Total for' in the competition. Which directly translates to me being the H2H King. Enjoy your paper title whilst you still have it Lunny


It's going to be brutal when you get your hands on him. I'm thinking a Lacy v Calzaghe dose of reality is coming his way.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Just saw that I have the highest 'Total for' in the competition. Which directly translates to me being the H2H King. Enjoy your paper title whilst you still have it Lunny


What a shame you've conceded more points than me with your porous defense. We have the same goal difference. We're even hurr.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Just saw that I have the highest 'Total for' in the competition. Which directly translates to me being the H2H King. Enjoy your paper title whilst you still have it Lunny


I will avenge that horrific robbery I suffered at your hands last season. The judges will have no role to play in the ferocious beatdown when we fave eachother

Theres a grudge match brewing.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> It's going to be brutal when you get your hands on him. I'm thinking a Lacy v Calzaghe dose of reality is coming his way.


Pfft like last time? I outboxed him and made him look foolish only for the judges to rob me. We all know the real result of Usmanee-Barthelemy.

Yall musta forgot.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Waiting on @Teeto and @Danny.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@Teeto you're dead to me


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Quick update to the No Show rules. After a No Showee has been removed from the competition, any "goals" they have scored will be removed. I wont take away pts or goals scored by their opponents. Any future fixtures involving the No Showee will basically be a free win for the opponent as long as they get their picks in.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Although Teeto still can get picks in today to avoid expulsion and the associated shame, disgrace and ridicule.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> It's going to be brutal when you get your hands on him. I'm thinking a Lacy v Calzaghe dose of reality is coming his way.


Gilfoid knows :deal



Chacal said:


> What a shame you've conceded more points than me with your porous defense. We have the same goal difference. We're even hurr.


Conceded atsch. As we all know, the 'Total Against' column has no reflection on your own picks. You can't do anything about your opponents picks. That's why your 'win' over me in Season 1 was such a fluke :hi:



Lunny said:


> I will avenge that horrific robbery I suffered at your hands last season. The judges will have no role to play in the ferocious beatdown when we fave eachother
> 
> Theres a grudge match brewing.


Excuses, excuses, excuses señor Lunny. I eagerly look forward to the opportunity to shove your jibes down your throat. Again :bbb


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

thats gay if i dont get my win today Rooq, my Team Mexico amigo


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> thats gay if i dont get my win today Rooq, my Team Mexico amigo


You will still get your win (assuming at least one of your picks is right).
Im changing it so Teeto's opponents arent punished due to his attendance problem.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Should've known nobody gets a decision against Rocky Martinez these days atsch


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Should've known nobody gets a decision against Rocky Martinez these days atsch


Its happened again?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Its happened again?


It was closer than the Burgos fight but I still thought Magdaleno just edged it.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 4 - Bundu won by 11th round KO, Martinez SD, Estrada SD, Heiland DQ 6, Melindo TKO4

Tijuana:

*LP 6 - 0 nobody*
Leonard Bundu UD
Diego Magdaleno SD
Brian Viloria UD
Jorge Sebastian Heiland UD
Milan Melindo UD

*Roe 4 - 6 JFT96*
Leonard Bundu UD	Bundu PTS 
Diego Magdaleno UD Magdaleno PTS 
Brian Viloria TKO7	Viloria PTS 
Santos UD Heiland PTS 
Melindo UD Melindo PTS

*EnglishWay 6 - 5 Lunny*
Rafal Jackiewicz UD	Jackiewicz UD
Roman Martinez TKO9 Magdaleno UD 
Brian Viloria UD Viloria t/ko8 
Jorge Sebastian Heiland UD Heiland T/ko9 
Milan Melindo UD Melindo UD

*Chacal 6 - 8 GazOC*
Leonard Bundu UD Leonard Bundu PTS 
Diego Magdaleno UD Roman Martinez KO7 
Jorge Sebastian Heiland UD Jorge Sebastian Heiland 
Brian Viloria TKO11 Brian Viloria PTS 
Milan Melindo UD Milan Melindo PTS

*Post Box 4 - 9 Bryn*
Leonard Bundu Decision Bundu PTS 
Diego Magdaleno Decision Martinez PTS 
Brian Viloria Decision Viloria PTS 
Douglas Damiao Ataide Decision Heiland PTS 
Milan Melindo Decision Melindo PTS

Osaka:

*Mandanda 6 - 6 Pabby*
Leonard Bundu TKO11 Leonard Bundu UD12
Magdelano UD Diego Magdaleno UD12
Viloria TKO10 Brian Viloria UD12
Ataide Santos SD Jorge Sebastian Heiland UD10
Melindo UD Milan Melindo UD10

*Mr.Gilfoid	6 - 6 Bajingo*
Leonard Bundu PTS Bundu PTS 
Diego Magdaleno PTS Magdaleno PTS 
Brian Viloria KO 9 Viloria PTS 
Heiland PTS Heiland PTS
Melindo PTS Melindo PTS

*dkos 8 - 0 Danny*
Bundu UD
Magdaleno UD
Viloria TKO 11
Heiland TKO 6
Melindo TKO 10

*Chatty 6 - 6 Lilo*
Bundu UD Bundu UD 
Magdelano UD Magadleno UD
Viloria UD Viloria TKO5
Heiland UD Santos UD
Melindo SD Melindo KO4

*Macca L20 5 - 9 Wallet*
Bundu UD Bundu UD 
Martinez UD Martinez UD
Viloria KO5 Viloria UD
Ataide UD Heiland UD
Seran UD Melindi UD


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Check your results before I update the tables in case I've fucked anything up again...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:smoke Yet again.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Unsure how it works. Should Gaz have 12 to my 9 for real?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Chacal's defence is appalling.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Unsure how it works. Should Gaz have 12 to my 9 for real?


You picked Magdaleno, whilst Gaz had Martinez.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Get in !


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dkos said:


> You picked Magdaleno, whilst Gaz had Martinez.


And that's worth 3 points even though he said KO?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> And that's worth 3 points even though he said KO?


Going by the rules in the OP, no it shouldn't be.

I _think_ it should be 8-6 to Gaz overall.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

fucking hell, i am really losing the plot.

i have been giving 3 pts for picking the correct winner instead of 2.


edit: i'm guessing i've done that in a previous week as well but oh well..


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

ok, all pts adjusted...some have resulted in draws now


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 4 Player Standings

Tijuana









Osaka


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm top player overall. No surprise there, topping tables is what I do. :smoke


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm top player overall. No surprise there, topping tables is what I do. :smoke


I have the better 'Total For'. That's what it's all about in this competition :jmm


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> I have the better 'Total For'. That's what it's all about in this competition :jmm


Bollocks. It's all about the goal difference.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Bollocks. It's all about the goal difference.


:rofl Goal Difference. That's what the weak have to fall back on, feeding off the scraps of others no shows.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> Get in !


Congratulations....I spose....


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Lunny
It's a bitch when people actually turn up...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> I have the better 'Total For'. That's what it's all about in this competition :jmm


This. Me and JFT are the true leaders of our respective leagues.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @Lunny
> It's a bitch when people actually turn up...


Magdaleno was robbed.

Cheated not defeated.

Still people's champ.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> :rofl Goal Difference. That's what the weak have to fall back on, feeding off the scraps of others no shows.


Every one of my opponents has shown up and been promptly dispatched. I run this shit.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Every one of my opponents has shown up and been promptly dispatched. I run this shit.


Didnt dispatch me, ******.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Didnt dispatch me, ******.


Did.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Did.


Oh ok then.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Magdaleno was robbed.
> 
> Cheated not defeated.
> 
> Still people's champ.


Total For = 25.

Wow man just wow:whaaaat


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> This. Me and JFT are the true leaders of our respective leagues.


I guess I'm the Season 1 champion then.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Total For = 25.
> 
> Wow man just wow:whaaaat


Remember that time I brutally KO'd you in front of an audience of millions in season 1?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I guess I'm the Season 1 champion then.


Absolutely yes. That way I'm 2nd instead of last!



Lunny said:


> Remember that time I brutally KO'd you in front of an audience of millions in season 1?


No and I don't want reminded of such a thing either.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Absolutely yes. That way I'm 2nd instead of last!


Yet still behind me where you belong.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Yet still behind me where you belong.


Less of your fantasies.:nono:nono

War Canelo. War Mikey:ibutt:ibutt

You'll suit another avatar once I defeat you AGAIN in the big one!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 5 will be delayed until the 20th as there aren't enough competitive fights next weekend


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ooooooh well for 50 bonus points I declareDonaire will KO Rigo in the 8th.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 5

Tijuana @LP v @Roe @EnglishWay V Nobody (you still need to pick to get your free win) @JFT96 v @Chacal @Lunny v @Post Box @GazOC v @Bryn

Osaka: @Pabby v @Mr.Gilfoid @Mandanda v @Danny @Bajingo v @chatty @dkos v @Macca L20 @Lilo v @Wallet

PM me your picks for the following fights for 20th April;

Brian Rose Vs Joachim Alcine (12 rounds)
Liam Walsh Vs Scott Harrison (12 rounds)
Nathan Cleverly Vs Robin Krasniqi (12 rounds)
Tyson Fury Vs Steve Cunningham (12 rounds)
Austin Trout Vs Saul Alvarez (12 rounds)


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Week 5
> 
> @Pabby v @Mr.Gilfoid
> 
> ...


Not one midget fight.:hammer


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Not one midget fight.:hammer


Wouldn't even give me Mijares.............

:whaaaat


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ooh I know all 10 fighters this week :lol:

LP's getting it! :bbb


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wouldn't even give me Mijares.............
> 
> :whaaaat


Didn't think anyone would pick the other guy.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm up against the Captain. Must impress!!!


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal rematch :hey. Time to get my revenge


:rlydoe


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

This is your three day reminder...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I'm up against the Captain. Must impress!!!


A worthy adversary.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Chacal rematch :hey. Time to get my revenge
> 
> :rlydoe


Hope you're ready.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 5 Reminders

I'm waiting on picks from...
Tijuana
@LP 
@JFT96 
@GazOC

Osaka:
@Mr.Gilfoid
@Mandanda 
@Macca L20
@Lilo 
@Wallet

PM me your picks for the following fights for 20th April;

Brian Rose Vs Joachim Alcine (12 rounds)
Liam Walsh Vs Scott Harrison (12 rounds)
Nathan Cleverly Vs Robin Krasniqi (12 rounds)
Tyson Fury Vs Steve Cunningham (12 rounds)
Austin Trout Vs Saul Alvarez (12 rounds)


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

just sent mine


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

LP said:


> just sent mine


Fuck sake.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rush and tear method from me :lol:.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Cannae even remember what I put down for mine, I done a proper teeto and just skimmed it this week

Just checked and realised I'm up against Lunny too, brilliant


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Not confident at all this week


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks sent.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Fuck sake.


haha


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 5	
Osaka:

*Pabby 12	- 12 Mr.Gilfoid *
Brian Rose UD12	Brian Rose PTS
Liam Walsh TKO9	Liam Walsh KO 8
Nathan Cleverly UD12 Nathan Cleverly PTS
Tyson Fury UD12	Tyson Fury PTS
Saul Alvarez UD12 Saul Alvarez PTS

*Mandanda 9 - 12 Danny *
Brian Rose TKO10	Rose MD
Scott Harrison SD Walsh TKO9
Nathan Cleverly UD Cleverly UD
Tyson Fury KO9 Fury UD
Austin Trout SD Alvarez UD 
* 
Bajingo 11 - 13 Chatty *
Rose TKO9 Rose SD 
Walsh TKO10 Walsh UD 
Cleverly PTS Clev UD 
Fury TKO6 Fury UD 
Trout PTS Alvarez SD

*Dkos 10 - 7 Macca L20 *
Rose UD	Alcine ud 
Harrison TKO Walsh ud 
Cleverly UD Cleverly tko7 
Fury SD	Fury sd 
Alvarez UD Trout ud 
* 
Lilo 7 - 14 Wallet *
Rose UD	Brian Rose UD
Harrison UD Liam Walsh UD
Clev TKO11 Nathan Cleverly UD
Fury UD	Tyson Fury TKO8
Trout UD Saul Alvarez UD

Tijuana:
*LP 8 - 15	Roe *
Brian Rose UD Rose TKO 6 
Liam Walsh TKO6 Walsh TKO 10 
Nathan Cleverly TKO10 Cleverly UD 
Tyson Fury UD Fury KO 7 
Trout - UD Alvarez UD

*EnglishWay 12 - 0 Nobody*
Brian Rose UD	
Liam Walsh UD	
Nathan Cleverly TKO7	
Tyson Fury UD	
Saul Alvarez UD

*JFT96 11 - 10 Chacal *
Alcine TKO10 Brian Rose UD 
Walsh PTS Liam Walsh TKO8 
Cleverly PTS Nathan Cleverly UD 
Fury PTS Tyson Fury TKO9 
Alvarez PTS Austin Trout UD

*Lunny 8 - 9 Post Box *
Rose UD	Joachim Alcine decision 
walsh UD Liam Walsh 9th round stoppage 
cleverley UD Nathan Cleverly decision 
cunningham UD Tyson Fury 7th round stoppage 
trout UD Austin Trout decision

*GazOC 11 - 11 Bryn *
Brian Rose PTS Rose PTS 
Liam Walsh KO3 Walsh PTS 
Nathan Cleverly PTS Cleverly PTS 
Tyson Fury KO7 Fury TKO11 
Austin Trout PTS Trout PTS


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

check your scores look right...i'll post the standings if no-one spots any mistakes by tonight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Roe.

Haha nobody's beating me this week. Shows my potential when I actually know all the fighters I'm picking


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo 7 - 14 Wallet 
Rose UD	Brian Rose UD
Harrison UD Liam Walsh UD
Clev TKO11 Nathan Cleverly UD
Fury UD	Tyson Fury TKO8
Trout UD Saul Alvarez UD

Awful performance :-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Roe @Wallet

Impressive!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Week 5
> Osaka:
> 
> *Pabby 12	- 12 Mr.Gilfoid *
> ...


How on earth has JFT got more points than me? Rose won and outside of that fight we had all teh same winners. Then I called fury tko where as he said points. The only thing he has over me is that the walsh fight went the distance. What is this, rooq?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> How on earth has JFT got more points than me? Rose won and outside of that fight we had all teh same winners. Then I called fury tko where as he said points. The only thing he has over me is that the walsh fight went the distance. What is this, rooq?


Alvarez pts. You picked trout


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, sound.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair result, Gaz.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 5 Standings:

Osaka:










Tijuana:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 6

Tijuana: 
@EnglishWay v @LP 
@Chacal v @Roe 
@Post Box v Nobody (Post Box still needs to pick to get the free win) 
@Bryn v @JFT96 
@GazOC v @Lunny

Osaka: 
@Danny v @Pabby 
@chatty v @Mr.Gilfoid 
@Macca L20 v @Mandanda 
@Wallet v @Bajingo 
@Lilo v @dkos

Pick on the following fights by 27th April:

Luis Carlos Abregu Vs Antonin Decarie (12 rounds)
Jack Culcay Vs Guido Nicolas Pitto (12 rounds)
Lee Haskins Vs Martin Ward (12 rounds)
Terry Flannigan Vs Nate Campbell (10 rounds)
Deontay Wilder Vs Audley Harrison (10 rounds)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Easy win for me next week then.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Clash of the Titans next week, need to bring my A game.

@JFT96


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fair result, Gaz.


Yeah mate, I thought Walsh coming out strong at Lightweight was worth a punt on an early KO against an old, inactive Featherweight. Fair play to Harrison for going the distance.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fair result, Gaz.


Just looked at the results. Not really fair, I poxed guessing the Tyson Fury round right. Pure luck! I'll take the draw though.:yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> Easy win for me next week then.


The one post you've ever made worthy of this, for real.

:lol:


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

doin this now.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks ins.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

2 days until picks due


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> How on earth has JFT got more points than me? Rose won and outside of that fight we had all teh same winners. Then I called fury tko where as he said points. The only thing he has over me is that the walsh fight went the distance. What is this, rooq?


Retribution.

Justice.



Bryn said:


> Clash of the Titans next week, need to bring my A game.
> 
> @JFT96


Erm, no thankyou :jayz

If I win this week, plus I've still got the free win to come, I should be well clear. I'm determined to not lose my lead like I did in season 1.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Retribution.
> 
> Justice.
> 
> ...


FOYBB.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bryn said:


> FOYBB.


Which translates as?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Which translates as?


:conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Chacal's getting smashed this week.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Chacal's getting smashed this week.


Bit gay


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Waiting for picks from...

Tijuana:
@LP
@Roe
@JFT96
@Lunny

Osaka:
@Wallet
@Bajingo
@Lilo
@dkos


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Insider source: Chacal did my picks in 3 minutes. Very under prepared for this fight.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Week 6 Results*

Osaka:

Danny 4 - 10 Pabby 
Abregu TKO9	Luis Carlos Abregu UD12
Culcay TKO8	Jack Culcay TKO8
Haskins UD	Lee Haskins UD12
Campbell SD Terry Flannigan UD10
GAWDley KO6	Deontay Wilder TKO4

Chatty 9 - 10 Mr.Gilfoid 
Abregu TKO10 Luis Carlos Abregu KO 9
Culcay TKO5 Jack Culcay KO 6
Haskins UD Lee Haskins PTS
Flannigan UD Terry Flannigan PTS
Wilder KO4 Deontay Wilder KO 1

Macca L20 9 - 7 Mandanda 
Abregu KO10 Luis Carlos Abregu TKO9
Culcay UD Jack Culcay TKO7
Haskins UD Lee Haskins KO10
Flannigan UD Terry Flannigan UD
Wilder KO7 Audley Harrison TKO4

Wallet 7 - 9 Bajingo 
Luis Carlos Abregu TKO10	Abregu PTS
Jack Culcay UD	Culcay PTS
Lee Haskins UD	Haskins PTS
Nate Campbell UD	Campbell PTS
Deontay Wilder TKO4 Wilder KO1

Dkos - 10	(Lilo's second no show so removed from league)
Abregu TKO9
Culcay TKO8
Haskins UD
Flannigan UD
Wilder TKO1

Tijuana:

EnglishWay - 9	(LPs second no show so removed from league)
Luis Carlos Abregu TKO8	
Jack Culcay UD	
Lee Haskins UD	
Terry Flannigan UD	
Deontay Wilder TKO5

Chacal 7 - 8 Roe 
Luis Carlos Abregu UD Abregu UD 
Jack Culcay UD Culcay TKO 6 
Lee Haskins UD Haskins TKO 7 
Terry Flannigan UD Flannigan PTS 
Audley Harrison TKO4 Audley KO 4

Post Box - 7	
Luis Carlos Abregu 4th round stoppage 
Jack Culcay 6th round stoppage	
Martin Ward decision	
Terry Flannigan decision 
Deontay Wilder 5th round stoppage

Bryn 9 - 6 JFT96 
Luis Carlos Abregu TKO6	Decarie PTS 
Jack Culcay TKO10	Culcay PTS 
Lee Haskins PTS	Haskins TKO10 
Terry Flannigan PTS	Campvell TKO5 
Deontay Wilder TKO2 Wilder TKO4

GazOC 7 - 7 Lunny 
Luis Carlos Abregu KO7 Abregu KO6 
Jack Culcay PTS Culcay UD 
Lee Haskins PTS Haskins UD 
Nate Campbell KO4 Campbell KO5 
Deontay Wilder KO2 Wilder KO4


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Close matchup @Chacal. Looks like Haskins just edged it for me. I can't believe you went for Audley as well :lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Tijuana:










Osaka:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 7

Tijuana:
@Chacal Vs Nobody (Chacal still needs to send picks to get free win)
@EnglishWay v @Post Box
@Roe v @Bryn
@GazOC Vs Nobody (GazOC still needs to send picks to get free win)
@JFT96 v @Lunny

Osaka:
@Pabby v @chatty
@Danny v @Macca L20
@Mr.Gilfoid v @Wallet
@Mandanda vs Nobody (Mandanda still needs to send picks to get free win)
@Bajingo v @dkos

Send me your picks for the fights below by 4th May:

Fixtures:

4th May

Wladimir Klitschko Vs Francesco Pieneta (12 rounds)
Mike Perez Vs Travis Walker (10 rounds)
Makota Fuchigami Vs Akio Shibata (12 rounds) ------- fight from Japan so get your picks in by Saturday morning
Floyd Mayweather Jr Vs Robert Guerrero (12 rounds)
Daniel Ponce De Leon Vs Abner Mares (12 rounds)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like I'm gonna have to beat @Bryn next week to have any chance of making the finals. Bring it on!


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Beaten by the Welshman, oh dear. I had a shocker this week though so congrats Bryn. I'm not giving up yet though!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Despite him facing nobody, I still have Chacal down as the underdog in that match-up.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Raping my way through two leagues.

The rippin' and the tearing, the rippin' and the tearing. 40 times, since 1988.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Despite him facing nobody, I still have Chacal down as the underdog in that match-up.


I've not been doing too well, have I?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

sorry @Rooq

was on a stag do

maybe next year.................


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> sorry @Rooq
> 
> was on a stag do
> 
> maybe next year.................


No probs mate


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wladimir Klitschko KO4 Francesco Pieneta
Mike Perez TKO6 Travis Walker 
Makota Fuchigami UD Akio Shibata
Floyd Mayweather Jr UD Robert Guerrero 
Abner Mares UD Daniel Ponce De Leon


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Wladimir Klitschko KO4 Francesco Pieneta


:deal

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?725-Wladimir-Klitschko-vs-Francesco-Pianeta-Preview


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> :deal
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?725-Wladimir-Klitschko-vs-Francesco-Pianeta-Preview


ayo pienta is pretty wack, b.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

1.5 days to go. get your picks in.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Waiting on...

Tijuana: @Lunny

Osaka: @Danny  @Mandanda vs Nobody (Mandanda still needs to send picks to get free win) @Bajingo @dkos


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

The suspense is killing me man!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I think Bryn's got me beat this week anyway so my chances of making the finals are slimmer than me. I'll still fight on for the integrity of the competition though.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I've only just managed to catch the fights, so I'll do the updates as soon as I can get on the laptop.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 7 Results:
Wlad TKO6, Perez UD, Shibata Pts, Mayweather UD, Mares TKO 9

Osaka

Pabby 10 - 12 Chatty 
Wladimir Klitschko TKO7 Wlad TKO6 
Mike Perez TKO4 Perez TKO4 
Makota Fuchigami UD12 Fuchigami TKO9 
Floyd Mayweather Jr UD12 Floyd UD 
Abner Mares UD12 Mares TKO7 

Macca L20 12 ----- Danny no shows for the second time so all his "goals" removed for from the league
Wlad KO3 
Perez UD 
Fuchigami UD 
Floyd UD 
Mares TKO10 

Mr.Gilfoid 11 - 10 Wallet 
Wladimir Klitschko KO 9 Wladimir Klitschko TKO7
Mike Perez PTS Mike Perez TKO3
Makota Fuchigami KO 8 Makota Fuchigami TKO8
Floyd Mayweather Jr UD Floyd Mayweather Jr UD
Abner Mares UD Abner Mares UD 

Mandanda 10 
Wladimir Klitschko KO11	
Mike Perez TKO8	
Makota Fuchigami KO10	
Floyd Mayweather Jr SD 
Abner Mares SD 

Bajingo 12 - 10 Dkos 
Wlad KO6	Wladimir Klitschko TKO7
Perez PTS Mike Perez TKO6
Fuchgami TKO8 Makoto Fuchigami TKO9
Mayweather PTS Floyd Mayweather Jr UD
Mares PTS Abner Mares UD 

Tijuana

Chacal 10 - 0 Nobody
Wladimir Klitschko KO4 
Mike Perez TKO6 
Makota Fuchigami UD 
Floyd Mayweather Jr UD 
Abner Mares UD 

EnglishWay 10 - 12 Post Box 
Wladimir Klitschko TKO7 Wladimir Klitschko Stoppage round 6
Mike Perez TKO4 Mike Perez Decision
Makota Fuchigami UD Makota Fuchigami Decision
Floyd Mayweather Jr UD Floyd Mayweather Jr Decision
Abner Mares UD Abner Mares Decision 

Roe 7 - 10 Bryn 
Klitschko KO 4 Klitschko TKO5 
Walker TKO 7 Perez TKO6 
Fuchigami TKO 6 Fuchigami TKO6 
Mayweather TKO 10 Mayweather PTS 
Mares UD	Mares PTS 

GazOC 11 - 0 Nobody
Wladimir Klitschko KO6 
Mike Perez TKO3 
Makota Fuchigami PTS 
Floyd Mayweather PTS 
Abner Mares PTS 

JFT96 10 - 10 Lunny 
Klitschko TKO3 Wladimir Klitschko KO4 
Perez PTS Mike Perez TKO6 
Fuchigami TKO8 Makota Fuchigami UD 
Mayweather TKO9 Floyd Mayweather Jr UD 
Mares PTS Abner Mares UD


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Mr.Gilfoid 11 - 10 Wallet
> Wladimir Klitschko KO 9 Wladimir Klitschko TKO7
> Mike Perez PTS Mike Perez TKO3
> Makota Fuchigami KO 8 Makota Fuchigami TKO8
> ...


 @Wallet


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bastard.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 7 League standings:

Tijuana:










Osaka:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Bastard.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 8

Tijuana: @Post Box vs Nobody (Post Box still needs to pick to get the free win) @Bryn v @Chacal @GazOC v @EnglishWay @Lunny v @Roe @JFT96 vs Nobody (JFT96 still needs to pick to get the free win)

Osaka: @Macca L20 v @Pabby @Wallet v @chatty @dkos v @Mr.Gilfoid @Bajingo v @Mandanda

Pick on the following fights by Saturday

11th May
Adrian Hernandez Vs Yader Cardoza (12 rounds)
Ricky Burns Vs Jose A Gonzales (12 rounds)
John Simpson Vs Choi Tseveenpurev (12 rounds)
Jamie McDonnell Vs Julio Ceja (12 rounds)
Stuart Hall Vs Sergio Perales (12 rounds)


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck my life. Sorry.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Me and @Roe in an epic battle for wooden spoon supremacy. One for the ages. Tell your grandkids you were there.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I see team Wales are dominating this one as well @Bryn @GazOC


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Your picks are quite similar to mine @Chacal. What a strange coincidence.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> I see team Wales are dominating this one as well @Bryn @GazOC


That's how we do. :smoke


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Poor form from me this week. Made some pretty dumb calls, Floyd to get a knockout, Walker to beat Perez etc. And I was close to putting Mares getting the stoppage against PDL.

Oh well, that wooden spoon is mine @Lunny. My picks for next week*:

Adrian Hernandez Vs Yader Cardoza (12 rounds) - DRAW
Ricky Burns Vs Jose A Gonzales (12 rounds) - DRAW
John Simpson Vs Choi Tseveenpurev (12 rounds) - Choi KO 12
Jamie McDonnell Vs Julio Ceja (12 rounds) - DRAW
Stuart Hall Vs Sergio Perales (12 rounds) - DRAW

*not really.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd like to point out that I won a wooden spoon in a work's pool tournament a few years ago. Yeah, they actually gave me a spoon. #winning #TST #TheSpoonTeam #SpoonDay #TwoTimeSpoonChampion #WBCSpoons #SpinksMulspoons


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'd like to point out that I won a wooden spoon in a work's pool tournament a few years ago. Yeah, they actually gave me a spoon. #winning #TST #TheSpoonTeam #SpoonDay #TwoTimeSpoonChampion #WBCSpoons #SpinksMulspoons


:lol: I had my name engraved into the wooden spoon at our place at uni after losing a fifa tournament.

We are such losers.

#TeamSpoonCrew


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: I had my name engraved into the wooden spoon at our place at uni after losing a fifa tournament.
> 
> We are such losers.
> 
> #TeamSpoonCrew


I now understand why you were so excited for being top of the league early on. I feel so ashamed for belittling your pitiful points total now...
:|

Forgive me and I want you to know that you are a wonderful poster and you will always be a winner in my eyes


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I now understand why you were so excited for being top of the league early on. I feel so ashamed for belittling your pitiful points total now...
> :|
> 
> Forgive me and I want you to know that you are a wonderful poster and you will always be a winner in my eyes


 Thank you, I appreciate your kind and supportive words.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> I see team Wales are dominating this one as well @Bryn @GazOC


3 of the top 4 spots across the 2 leagues speaks for itself.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

How come i have gone below Mandanda when i got 12 and he got 10 this week?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> How come i have gone below Mandanda when i got 12 and he got 10 this week?


Last week, Mandanda was on 2 pts and you were on 3pts.
Both of you picked up 3 pts in Week 7 which would have put Mand on 5 pts and you on 6.

However, as Danny no showed, all his previous goals were removed from the league, including a previous win over Mandanda. This loss therefore became a win for Mand, so he picked up the extra 3 pts to put him on 8


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sound mate nice one.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 8

Tijuana:
@Post Box vs Nobody (Post Box still needs to pick to get the free win)
@Bryn v @Chacal
@GazOC v @EnglishWay
@Lunny v @Roe
@JFT96 vs Nobody (JFT96 still needs to pick to get the free win)

Osaka:
@Macca L20 v @Pabby
@Wallet v @chatty
@dkos v @Mr.Gilfoid
@Bajingo v @Mandanda

Pick on the following fights by Saturday

11th May
Adrian Hernandez Vs Yader Cardoza (12 rounds)
Ricky Burns Vs Jose A Gonzales (12 rounds)
John Simpson Vs Choi Tseveenpurev (12 rounds)
Jamie McDonnell Vs Julio Ceja (12 rounds)
Stuart Hall Vs Sergio Perales (12 rounds)

2 days to get your picks in.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

1 day to get your picks in


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Picks in.
@Lunny

#WSC #WoodenSpoonChampionship #TheGreenSpoon #JoseSpooneyman


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks done.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Last reminder..picks due in the next couple of hours


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Shit the bed!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ahh fuck. Sorry. Fuck.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

A few more no shows this week, I think the novelty is wearing off somewhat...

*Week 8*

Tijuana:

Post Box	
Adrian Hernandez decision	
Ricky Burns decision 
Choi Tseveenpurev decision 
Julio Ceja 4th round stoppage 
Stuart Hall decision

Bryn Vs Chacal (Chacal no shows)
Hernandez TKO8 
Burns PTS 
Choi PTS 
Ceja TKO3 
Hall PTS

GazOC Vs Englishway (Englishway no shows)
Adrian Hernandez KO9 
Ricky Burns PTS 
John Simpson PTS 
Julio Ceja KO5 
Stuart Hall PTS

Lunny Vs Roe
Adrian Hernandez UD Cardoza KO 1 
Ricky Burns UD Gonzalez KO 1 
Choi KO1 Choi KO 1 
Ceja TKO9 McDonnell KO 12 
Stuart Hall UD Perales KO 1

JFT96	
Hernandez TKO6 
Burns TKO9 
Simpson PTS 
Mcdonnell pts 
Perales TKO8

Osaka:

Macca L20 Vs Pabby
Hernandez UD Adrian Hernandez TKO5
Burns TKO7 Ricky Burns UD12
Choi TKO6 Choi UD12
Ceja TKO10 Julio Ceja TKO4
Perales UD Stuart Hall UD12

Wallet Vs Chatty
Adrian Hernandez TKO6 Hernandez TKO5 
Ricky Burns UD Burns SD 
John Simpson PTS Choi TKO10 
Julio Ceja TKO4 McDonnell UD 
Stuart Hall PTS Hall UD

dkos Vs Mr.Gilfoid
Adrian Hernandez TKO6 Adrian Hernandez PTs
Ricky Burns UD Ricky Burns PTS
Choi Tseveenpurev TKO9 John Simpson PTS
Julio Ceja TKO3 Julio Ceja KO 9
Stuart Hall UD Stuart Hall PTS

Mandanda Vs Bajingo (Baj no shows)
Adrian Hernandez TKO7
Ricky Burns SD
John Simpson UD
Julio Ceja TKO8
Stuart Hall UD


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Is picking 4 or 5 fights a week really that time consuming? I'm one of the laziest bastards I know and I manage to do it.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@dkos

Did I mention I picked Simpson PTS?:hammer


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @dkos
> 
> Did I mention I picked Simpson PTS?:hammer


Gloating about winning due to a hometown decision :-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Gloating about winning due to a hometown decision :-(


Nah, gloating about being savvy enough to pick a hometown decision. ;-)

I went against who I thought would win the fight in both the Simpson and Hall fights because I thought they'd be close enough that the home fighter would get the nod.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Nah, gloating about being savvy enough to pick a hometown decision. ;-)
> 
> I went against who I thought would win the fight in both the Simpson and Hall fights because I thought they'd be close enough that the home fighter would get the nod.


Gaz is wise... Gaz is good:yep


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Not so wise in the McDonnell fight! Glad to be wrong there, seems a good kid.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Week 8*

Tijuana:

Post Box - 8 pts
Adrian Hernandez decision	
Ricky Burns decision 
Choi Tseveenpurev decision 
Julio Ceja 4th round stoppage 
Stuart Hall decision

Bryn 7 - 0 Chacal (Chacal no shows)
Hernandez TKO8 
Burns PTS 
Choi PTS 
Ceja TKO3 
Hall PTS

GazOC 10 - 0 Englishway (Englishway no shows)
Adrian Hernandez KO9 
Ricky Burns PTS 
John Simpson PTS 
Julio Ceja KO5 
Stuart Hall PTS

Lunny 8 - 2 Roe
Adrian Hernandez UD Cardoza KO 1 
Ricky Burns UD Gonzalez KO 1 
Choi KO1 Choi KO 1 
Ceja TKO9 McDonnell KO 12 
Stuart Hall UD Perales KO 1

JFT96 12 pts
Hernandez TKO6 
Burns TKO9 
Simpson PTS 
Mcdonnell pts 
Perales TKO8

Osaka:

Macca L20 6 - 7 Pabby
Hernandez UD Adrian Hernandez TKO5
Burns TKO7 Ricky Burns UD12
Choi TKO6 Choi UD12
Ceja TKO10 Julio Ceja TKO4
Perales UD Stuart Hall UD12

Wallet 10 - 10 Chatty
Adrian Hernandez TKO6 Hernandez TKO5 
Ricky Burns UD Burns SD 
John Simpson PTS Choi TKO10 
Julio Ceja TKO4 McDonnell UD 
Stuart Hall PTS Hall UD

dkos 7 - 11 Mr.Gilfoid
Adrian Hernandez TKO6 Adrian Hernandez PTs
Ricky Burns UD Ricky Burns PTS
Choi Tseveenpurev TKO9 John Simpson PTS
Julio Ceja TKO3 Julio Ceja KO 9
Stuart Hall UD Stuart Hall PTS

Mandanda 10 - 0 Bajingo (Baj no shows)
Adrian Hernandez TKO7
Ricky Burns SD
John Simpson UD
Julio Ceja TKO8
Stuart Hall UD


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh, @Lunny


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit week for me, rescued by the fact Chacal is a bone head.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 8 League Standings

Tijuana:









Osaka:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Oh, @Lunny


sorry mate...that belongs to Chacal right now


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Our table is going to be crazy tight at the top now


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

OK...Week 9 will be the last week before the championship playoffs next week!

Week 9

Tijuana: 
@Bryn vs Nobody (Bryn still needs to pick to get the free win) 
@Post Box v @GazOC 
@Chacal v @Lunny 
@EnglishWay v @JFT96 
@Roe vs Nobody (Roe needs to no show to have a chance of getting the wooden spoon)

Osaka: 
@Wallet Vs Nobody (Wallet still needs to pick to get the free win) 
@Macca L20 vs Nobody (Macca L20 still needs to pick to get the free win) 
@chatty v @dkos 
@Bajingo Vs Nobody (Baj still needs to pick to get the free win) 
@Mr.Gilfoid v @Mandanda

Pick on the following fights by Friday

Friday 17th May
Denis Lebedev Vs Guillermo Jones (12 rounds)

Saturday 18th May
Edgar Sosa Vs Giovani Segura (12 rounds)
Shane Mosley Vs Pablo Cesar Cano (12 rounds)
Devon Alexander Vs Lee Purdy (12 rounds)
Lamont Paterson Vs Lucas Martin Matthysse (12 rounds)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rooq said:


> sorry mate...that belongs to Chacal right now


:lol: Damn you @Chacal!



Rooq said:


> Roe vs Nobody (Roe needs to no show to have a chance of getting the wooden spoon)


:lol: :think


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

WAR dkos. :ibutt


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuck off judges in the Hall fight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> WAR dkos. :ibutt


Not an Asian in sight:--(

Friday 17th May
Denis Lebedev Vs Guillermo Jones (12 rounds)
Saturday 18th May
Edgar Sosa Vs Giovani Segura (12 rounds)
Shane Mosley Vs Pablo Cesar Cano (12 rounds)
Devon Alexander Vs Lee Purdy (12 rounds)
Lamont Paterson Vs Lucas Martin Matthysse (12 rounds)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mosley is fighting this weekend wtf?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Erm, why am I not involved all of a sudden?:blood


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Slight clerical error in the fixtures. I think I mistook Pabby for Teeto.

Week 9

Tijuana: 
@Bryn vs Nobody (Bryn still needs to pick to get the free win) 
@Post Box v @GazOC 
@Chacal v @Lunny 
@EnglishWay v @JFT96 
@Roe vs Nobody (Roe needs to no show to have a chance of getting the wooden spoon)

Osaka: 
@Wallet Vs @Pabby
@Macca L20 vs Nobody (Macca L20 still needs to pick to get the free win) 
@chatty v @dkos 
@Bajingo Vs Nobody (Baj still needs to pick to get the free win) 
@Mr.Gilfoid v @Mandanda

Pick on the following fights by Friday

Friday 17th May
Denis Lebedev Vs Guillermo Jones (12 rounds)

Saturday 18th May
Edgar Sosa Vs Giovani Segura (12 rounds)
Shane Mosley Vs Pablo Cesar Cano (12 rounds)
Devon Alexander Vs Lee Purdy (12 rounds)
Lamont Paterson Vs Lucas Martin Matthysse (12 rounds)


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Shit, soz for the no-show. Wasn't around/conscious much last week.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

One day until first pick due


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

First pick due very soon


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh piss off.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ahhh HORSE SHIT


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

You can still get em in before tomorrow's fights. Havent checked if anyone picked Jones


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Oh piss off.





Lunny said:


> Ahhh HORSE SHIT


You have shamed the Tijuana Division. Again.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Picks in


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> You have shamed the Tijuana Division. Again.


:sad2


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

I picked Jones.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 9 Results

Jones TKO11, Sosa UD, Mosley UD, Alexander RTD7, Matthyse TKO3

*Osaka:*

Pabby 8 - 9 Wallet
Denis Lebedev TKO11 Denis Lebedev TKO10
Edgar Sosa UD12 Edgar Sosa UD
Pablo Cesar Cano UD12 Pablo Cesar Cano UD
Devon Alexander TKO9 Devon Alexander TKO8
Lucas Martin Matthysse UD12 Lucas Martin Matthysse TKO6

Macca L20 6pts
Jones UD
Segura TKO8
Mosley TKO 8
Alexander UD
Peterson UD

Dkos 6 - 0 Chatty (Chatty no shows)
Lebedev TKO6
Segura TKO9
Mosley TKO8
Alexander UD
Matthysse UD

Bajingo 9 pts
Sosa PTS
Cano PTS
Alexander TKO8
Matthysse TKO3

Mr.Gilfoid 9 - 5 Mandanda
Lebedev PTS win! Denis Lebedev UD
Giovani Segura KO 8	Giovani Segura TKO1O
Shane Mosley PTS Pablo Cesar Cano TKO10
Devon Alexander PTS Devon Alexander UD
Lucas Martin Matthysse KO 3 Lucas Martin Matthysse TKO11

*Tijuana:*

Bryn 6pts
Lebedev PTS 
Segura TKO4 
Cano PTS 
Alexander TKO5 
Mattysse TKO8

Post Box 5 - 10 GazOC
Denis Lebedev 4th round stoppage Denis LebedePTS 
Giovani Segura 3rd round stoppage Edgar Sosa PTS 
Pablo Cesar Cano decision Pablo Cesar Cano PTS 
Devon Alexander 8th round stoppage Devon Alexander KO5 
Lucas Martin Matthysse decision Lucas Martin Matthysse KO 3

Chacal 7 - 3 Lunny 
(Chacl didnt pick Jones/Lebedev) Denis Lebedev KO9 
Giovani Segura TKO5 Segura KO5 
Pablo Cesar Cano UD Cano RTD9 
Devon Alexander TKO7 Devon Alexander KO6 
Lucas Martin Matthysse TKO10 Lamont Peterson UD

JFT96 7 - 0 Englishway (English no shows for second time and is removed)
Lebedev PTS 
Sosa PTS 
Cano PTS 
Alexander PTS 
Matthysse PTS

Roe 3pts
Lebedev UD 
Segura (TKO 7) 
Cano (UD) 
Alexander (TKO 5) 
Peterson (UD)


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Final League Standings....

Tijuana:










Osaka:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

The H2H Predictions League Championship!

Semi-Finals:
@Bryn Vs @Wallet
@Mr.Gilfoid Vs @GazOC

PM me your picks on the following fights by Saturday 25th May. Note one of the fights is from the Phillipines, so try getting your picks in by Saturday morning.

Omar Narvaez Vs Felipe Orucuta (12 rounds)
Jason Pagara Vs Aaron Herrera (12 rounds)
Tony Bellew Vs Isaac Chilemba (12 rounds)
Carl Froch Vs Mikkel Kessler (12 rounds)
George Groves Vs Noe Gonzales Alcoba (12 rounds)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats to Chacal on winning the wooden spoon. I would've taken it had I no showed in the final week but you can have it anyway.

Thanks for all your work with this btw @Rooq, enjoyed it :good

Good luck to the semi finalists.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet Let's do this. :bbb

@GazOC Looks forward to meeting you in the final. :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Bryn and GazOC. #TeamTijuana #TTT #TheTijuanaTeam #gonnastophashtaggingsoon #apologies


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Mr.Gilfoid Vs @GazOC

Congratulations to Gaz for joining me in the 80+ Total For club. :cheers
To only be 3 points less than myself is a remarkable achievement.

Having both trounced the others in our respective leagues, I think it's fair to say that we fortysomethings have shown the way with our wise picking and gentlemanly conduct. 
@JFT96 Your 79 Total For has not gone unnoticed:clap:
@Lunny Well done in your highly respectable 4th place:clap:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I dominated the shit out of Lunny this week.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @Mr.Gilfoid Vs @GazOC
> 
> Congratulations to Gaz for joining me in the 80+ Total For club. :cheers
> To only be 3 points less than myself is a remarkable achievement.
> ...


Thank you scott


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Made up after last seasons poor showing. May the best man win Gentlemen. I'm on holiday at the moment but, rest assured, I shall spend every waking hour pondering this weeks picks.....unless I get distracted by the half naked women and free beer.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Made up after last seasons poor showing. May the best man win Gentlemen. I'm on holiday at the moment but, rest assured, I shall spend every waking hour pondering this weeks picks.....unless I get distracted by the half naked women and free beer.


Lucky git! Where are you?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @Mr.Gilfoid Vs @GazOC
> 
> Congratulations to Gaz for joining me in the 80+ Total For club. :cheers
> To only be 3 points less than myself is a remarkable achievement.
> ...


Gilfoid has always known the score- it's all about 'Total For' in this game. Unfortunately I missed out on tge playoffs but Gaz deserved it for breaking the 80 point barrier. Good luck in the finals Scott. If you apply your reasoned logic from your articles into the predictions, you won't go far wrong


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Lucky git! Where are you?


Dominican Republic on a fully inclusive mate. great fun but bloody hot!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I got well done this week - I couldn't get my picks in due to being the only person on the old server - any chance you can use my picks from the Chattys prediction league I put up and Lunny screen capped.

I'll still lose because I didn't pick all the fights but at least I'll not be classed as a no show.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> I got well done this week - I couldn't get my picks in due to being the only person on the old server - any chance you can use my picks from the Chattys prediction league I put up and Lunny screen capped.
> 
> I'll still lose because I didn't pick all the fights but at least I'll not be classed as a no show.


Didn't know about that...post the picks in here and I'll have a look


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll lose anyway but at least I wont have ducked a match up.

If I had wrote Jones instead of Price (no idea how I got them mixed up) like I meant to then it may have been an issue but considering it effects nothing then I think I should be allowed.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

2.5 days until picks are due;
@Bryn @Wallet @Mr.Gilfoid @GazOC


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in. Good luck all.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Good luck *******


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Good luck *******


So the thanks I get for being sweet to you is you wish everyone but me good luck.:-(


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

The H2H Predictions League Championship!

Semi-Finals:
Bryn Vs Wallet
Narvaez PTS Narvaez UD
Chilemba PTS Chilemba UD
Froch PTS Froch UD
Groves TKO6 Groves TKO 6
(wtf???)


Mr.Gilfoid Vs GazOC
Omar Narvaez PTS Omar Narvaez Pts
Tony Bellew PTS Bellew Pts
Carl Froch KO 10 Froch Pts
George Groves KO 8 Groves TKO 6

Bryn and Wallet both progress to the final due to the "draw", and the outcome of the Froch fight will determine if Gilfoid, GazOC or both join them in the final


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> So the thanks I get for being sweet to you is you wish everyone but me good luck.:-(


You dont need luck. You were born for this, Scott.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'd love to beat that ****** Gilfoid in the final.

Love it.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'd love to beat that ****** Gilfoid in the final.
> 
> Love it.


This it the thanks I get for giving Rooq your twiitter account details to ensure you got your picks in.:verysad


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done @GazOC and good luck against the others who both scored lower than ourselves this week.

War Gaz!!:ibutt


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

The H2H Predictions League Championship!

Semi-Finals:
Bryn 9 - 9 Wallet
Narvaez PTS Narvaez UD
Chilemba PTS Chilemba UD
Froch PTS Froch UD
Groves TKO6 Groves TKO 6

Mr.Gilfoid 11 - 12 GazOC
Omar Narvaez PTS Omar Narvaez Pts
Tony Bellew PTS Bellew Pts
Carl Froch KO 10 Froch Pts
George Groves KO 8 Groves TKO 6

@Bryn, @Wallet and @GazOC will compete in the final. As theres f all on next weekend, the final will be on the weekend of 8th June. Get your picks in before then

Chad Dawson Vs Adonis Stevenson (12 rounds)
Yuriorkis Gamboa Vs Darley Perez (12 rounds)
Marco Huck Vs Ola Afolabi (12 rounds)
Erislandy Lara Vs Alfredo Angulo (12 rounds)
Marcos Maidana Vs Josesito Lopez (12 rounds)


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> This it the thanks I get for giving Rooq your twiitter account details to ensure you got your picks in.:verysad


You wanted it for the same reasons.

FOYBB.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Well done @GazOC and good luck against the others who both scored lower than ourselves this week.
> 
> War Gaz!!:ibutt


Cheers Scot. I noticed ours was by far the strongest semi final.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Page 5!

Picks due in 3 days.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

@GazOC - picks due tomorrow


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*H2H Predictions League Season 2 Final!!!*

GazOC Vs Bryn Vs Wallet

*GazOC*

Chad Dawson PTS 
Yuriorkis Gamboa Ko4 
Marco Huck PTS 
Erislandy Lara PTS 
Josesito Lopez PTS

*Bryn*

Dawson PTS
Gamboa PTS
Huck PTS
Lara PTS
Maidana TKO 10

*Wallet*

Chad Dawson UD
Yuriorkis Gamboa TKO7
Marco Huck UD
Erislandy Lara UD
Marcos Maidana TKO9


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I think @Wallet has this in the bag, I felt like I was taking a punt on Gamboa not getting the stoppage. Good luck lads, may the best man win.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:smoke Where's my trophy?

@GazOC @Wallet @Rooq


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats to Bryn. Looks like Gamboa going the distance was what decided it. Well done.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Is it to late to get in?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Congrats to Bryn. Looks like Gamboa going the distance was what decided it. Well done.


Thanks Roe. Dominating leagues is what I do.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell. 

Second two seasons in a row.

Always a bridesmaid... :-(


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*H2H Predictions League Season 2 Final!!!*

Results - Stevenson TKO1, Gamboa Pts, Huck Pts, Lara TKO 10, Maidana TKO 6

GazOC Vs Bryn Vs Wallet

*GazOC - 7 pts*

Chad Dawson PTS 
Yuriorkis Gamboa Ko4 
Marco Huck PTS 
Erislandy Lara PTS 
Josesito Lopez PTS

*Bryn - 11 pts*

Dawson PTS
Gamboa PTS
Huck PTS
Lara PTS
Maidana TKO 10

*Wallet - 10 pts*

Chad Dawson UD
Yuriorkis Gamboa TKO7
Marco Huck UD
Erislandy Lara UD
Marcos Maidana TKO9

*The winner...and NEW H2H Champion.....

Bryn!!!*​


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> *H2H Predictions League Season 2 Final!!!*
> 
> Results - Stevenson TKO1, Gamboa Pts, Huck Pts, Lara TKO 10, Maidana TKO 6
> 
> ...


*YAY ME!*


----------

